# Irene



## Kingsixx (Jul 9, 2011)

Looks like this might be the real McCoy. For those of you on the east coast its time to batten down the hatches or jump ship if that's what they're calling for.

Good luck to all those on the coast. 


http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/26295161/ns/weather/t/hurricane-tracker/#.TlaD-YLFJ8F

^^^Hurricane Tracker^^^


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

good luck fellow riders be safe out there in the east coast


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah they better lock everything up. I hope it doesnt do too much damage... MY fiance' and I have already paid for a condo on Tybee Island (outside Savanah) in December for our honeymoon... I hope the condo is still there after this week!!!


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

hope you put travelers ins ,on it


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

did not. But they already had a disclaimer on their website that said pretty much rent at your own risk during hurricane season, however Dec being NOT hurricane season..... lol... Hopefully if there's damage they'll have it fixed by then.


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

Good luck to you guys on the east coast. Be safe and take all precations necissary to be without power for and extended period of time. After Katrina we were down for 3 weeks.


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Agreed heads down and keep an ear on the news. Stay SAFE!!!


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks guys. I guess those of us on the east coast get a taste of what you southern boys deal with. 3 days before this thing is due to hit and the grocery stores are empty

Im concerned about the rain, here in Philadelphia they are calling for 8+ inches of rain. After todays storms, we already have huge trees down. The ground just cant take anymore water. We have had the wettest August in our history


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

Did Snookie get hit with it. LOL.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

to bad if she didnt


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Injected said:


> The ground just cant take anymore water. We have had the wettest August in our history


 
I wish we could say this here in Louisiana. Good Luck everybody over there


----------

